# :( SVS PB12+2 wont power on!! :(



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all.....I just relocated my sub..in the same room but different corner..And it wont turn on...I tried another plug outlet and still no power..I even check the fuse!! No green light...i triple check my rca plug location and there in the right location....I even unplugged power cord and turn ot on and off...and still no go!! I even turn off the auto sensor...So it would just turn on without signal!! No power (green light) or sound!! Any help right now would be apperiated!! Otherwise iam contacting SVS tomorrow!!

thanks
Mike :crying:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Circuit breaker perhaps? Try plugging a table light into that outlet just to be sure that current is going to the outlet.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

Well i got it to work it was the fuse. But no whats so screwed up is that the fuse doesnt even look blown...It looks brand new...:sweat: Thank goodness!!!!:yay:


----------

